# My MAC collection (lots of pics!)



## angelica (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is my collection ...its small but I love it and its growing!!

These are my greens:
Overgrown, Lucky Green, Metamorph, Velvet Moss, Guacamole, Lime, Aquavert







These are my blues:
Waternymph, Jewel Blue, Parrot, Aquadisiac, Blue Absinthe, Prose And Fancy, Belle Azure, Pompous Blue, Flashtrack, Zonk Bleu!






These are my purples:
Leisuretime, Sensualize, Plum, Jeweltone, Fountainbleu, Beauty Marked, Trax






These are my pinks:
Pink Papillion, Cranberry, Sushi Flower, Full Flame, Coral, Peppier, Budding Beauty






My browns, neutrals, and golds:
Rummy, Mystery, Patina, Summer Neutral, Romp, Wishful, Casablanca, Gorgeous Gold, Elite






My others and my only Nars item:
Chrome yellow, Orange, Nars:Rated R






Quads and doubles:
Thunder Eyes, Well-Plumed Eyes, Laze Eyes, Heat/Element, Bright Side/Gallery Gal






Fluidlines:
Blue Peep, Delphic, Frostlite, Brassy






Pigments:
Blue, Azreal Blue, Golders Green, Gold Dusk, Sunnydaze, Blue Brown, Accent Red, sample of Fuchsia






Liners:
Forever Green p.p pencil, Graphblack tech. liner Kajal, Glamourgold g/l, Peacocky g/l, Aqualine l/l






Lip:
Wonder-Struck l/g, middle one ???, Full For You p/g, Clear l/g






Brushes (the number not showing is the 252):






And the rest:
Studio Tech NC35, Pinch O' Peach blush, Studio Finish concealer NW25,  Bare Canvas paint, Beige-Ing s/s






I did not name them in the order that they are shown in the pictures and for some reason the colors came out looking darker 
Thanx for looking

Oh and BTW does anyone else use this?  Its so good, I love it and it smells really good too ...and no, it doesnt get me high lol


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2006)

Cute collection...looks like you got the essentials.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 17, 2006)

I loove your collection!


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Sep 18, 2006)

great collection... and i have smelled the hempz before and really liked it, but was reluctant when it came to actually purchasing it... Is it really that good? And, if you dont mind, where did you buy it... I totally forgot where I saw it at.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

ohh love u'r shadows! you have some great colors!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 18, 2006)

Great collection! I'm missing my pots right about now..


----------



## angelica (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Great collection! I'm missing my pots right about now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have thought about buying the pallets ...but I dont know ...I feel like ill eventually regret it


----------



## angelica (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Green Eyes* 
_great collection... and i have smelled the hempz before and really liked it, but was reluctant when it came to actually purchasing it... Is it really that good? And, if you dont mind, where did you buy it... I totally forgot where I saw it at._

 

I love it!  I even have the lip balm. I love the moisturizer cause it doesnt feel oily and my face feels fresh.  I dont remember what the name of the store is but I know its one of those stores that you always find at the malls that sells Beauty stuff ..ill just get back to you on the name.


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice collection.  I love your greens.

Hempz is a nice lotion, the scent is too strong for me though.  Sally Beauty sells a knock-off version for half price.  You can find Hempz online very easily.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 21, 2006)

there use to be a Hempz store next to where i use to live
they had lip balm and all sorts of stuff.

nice collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 22, 2006)

my friend has that lotion.. it smells so good and makes your skin so soft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice collection btw


----------

